

The Eatery: Massive Health Experiment #01 - jcsalterego
https://eatery.massivehealth.com/

======
pamelafox
Interesting; I'm working on (and using myself) a similar approach to tracking
eating habits: <http://www.everyday.io/tour>

Like theirs, there's no calorie counting in my app. Instead, you set goals
like "no sugar", "no dairy" and use colored sliders at the end of the day to
say how well you did with that goal. You can also snap photos of your food
using the mobile app (Phonegap), but you don't have to - many people just
write a list.

You can use my app alone, but you can also have buddies to share your updates
with (and I highly encourage that, it makes it a lot more fun and makes you
more accountable). When you're doing well (e.g. no sugar for 3 days), you can
high five eachother, and if you haven't logged in a while, you can nudge.

It's cool to see more apps taking a new approach to improving eating habits...
it's a good thing for the world. :-)

------
thesash
The interface on the app is really really beautiful, I'm between meals so
haven't tried out the snapping feature, but just wasted like 30 min rating
other people's dishes. The fit or fat interaction design is gorgeous.

------
Fliko
This is cool, I want it on Android though! Is it just friends that give you an
opinion on your food, or can people just randomly (and anonymously) rate food,
kind've like hot or not?

~~~
threejay
From what I can tell the rating is random & anonymous. I took a picture of
breakfast, don't have any friends using the app, and had 48 votes within a few
hours. The app is really slick...

------
TruthElixirX
What nutritional guide lines are they following though? FDA recommended?

